# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Câu đố #005: Điều gì đã xảy ra với Notepad

## traihalinh

Các bạn làm theo từng bước sau xem điều gì đã xảy ra.
1. Mở Notepad ra (nhớ là Notepad nhe) >> Start >> All Programs >> Accessories >> Notepad
2. Gõ vào từ sau, nhớ đúng chính tả, gõ xong không nhấn enter gì hết, từ sẽ gõ là: *dien dan tin hocvn*
3. Save lại với bất cứ tên gì ở trên dĩa cứng của bạn với phần mở rộng là txt (default của nó là txt, do đó khỏi cần sửa lại.)
4. Đóng Notepad lại.
5. Mở lại file mà bạn mới lưu ra.

Bạn sẽ thấy cái nội dung bạn đã nhập vào *dien dan tin hocvn* đã biến thành các ô vuông hoặc ký tự Hoa.

[you], cao thủ Notepad, hãy giải thích tại sao xem nào!

----------


## quangbds19

ông thưởng cái gì?
tôi mở nó ra hiện ra dòng chữ: *This err err texts*
đó! kết quả đó!

----------


## vlzmaytinh

có thể bạn làm sai. hãy làm lại chính xác xem nào.

----------


## SongwolVina

chả có gì xảy ra cả, vẫn vậy mà:whistling:

----------


## noithatquangvinh

Đây là kết quả : 桔獩攠牲攠牲琠硥獴 xuất hiện khi paste vao day
còn kết quả ở Notepad chi thay cac ||||||| [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

Chua giai thich duoc, wait nhe' [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## longnt

Của mình nó thành 桔獩攠牲攠牲琠硥獴 bó tay không giải thích nổi

----------


## trihoinachantoan

Những "ô vuông" thực chất vẫn là từ "dien dan tin hocvn", nó chỉ bị mã hóa khi bạn lưu với bảng mã ANSI, một chiêu đánh lừa thị giác thôi. Nếu bạn lưu với Unicode thì bình thường đấy.
Nhưng giải thích tại sao từ "dien dan tin hocvn" phát ra mã unicode thì chịu, cái này chắc phải nhờ tác giải câu đố rồi.

----------


## clickenter

Mấu chốt ở đây là *"hocvn"* nếu các bác đánh *"dien dan tin hoc vn"* cách ra như thế này thì sẽ không bị ô vuông. theo em nghĩ, *"hocvn"* nó mặc định ji ji đó nên nó tự động thay đổi hệ font ... ji ji đó

----------


## hangngand

楤湥搠湡琠湩栠捯湶căng quá, các bác nào chưa làm được dạng này thì thử đổi font cái đã và thử lưu các chế độ.
còn từ này, thì nếu không có gì xảy ra thì maybe: nó trùng lặp cái chữ hoặc font nào đó của tiếng Trung đã dịch thuật sang tiếng anh có cụm từ: tin hocvn hay đại loại đoạn nào đó trong văn bản. Còn chuyền nguyên cái chữ chuyển sang cụm từ tiếng Trung thì thật là bó tay !!! ???

----------


## nguyenducchung

Hơ, ai nói là hocvn.
Cái này cũng chỉ đánh lừa thôi :a:
Gõ "dien dan tin ita" "dien dan tin abc" "dien dan tin tuc" .... xem, cũng thế thôi.

----------


## masterit3838

He he, ra rồi.
Cái câu "dien dan tin.." đụng với lệnh save của notepad.
Mình lưu bình thường nhưng khi kiểm tra lại thì nó được lưu với dạng Unicode.
(Bấm save as để thấy)

----------


## giasuvietmy

Mấu chốt ở đây là không nhấn Enter, nếu ta xem Notepad là một trình soạn thảo ngôn ngữ lập trình nào đó thì dòng lênh trên là chưa kết thúc, nó sẽ bị mã hóa theo ASCI như vậy các chữ ở đây sẽ không còn đúng định dạng dẫn tới hình vuông ta nhìn thấy. Nếu bạn không tin bạn chỉ cần chuyển .txt thành .htm thì ngay lập tực chữ đó sẽ hiện lên ngay. Với .txt nó là mở rộng của file văn bản. Ok Theo tôi vậy hehe

----------


## tungvu

Đáp án của thangce chưa chính xác, vả lại đã làm thay đổi luôn giả thiết của đề bài (đổi tên thành .htm)

----------


## thanhvan

*Do encoding...*

Cái này do bạn save bằng encoding ANSI thôi, cho dù bạn đánh nội dung gì đi nữa.

----------


## anh321

> Cái này do bạn save bằng encoding ANSI thôi, cho dù bạn đánh nội dung gì đi nữa.


Với một nội dung bình thường (ví dụ gõ: "hi hi hi, ha ha ha") thì khi save, ta mở lại và nội dung không có gì thay đổi, và mã file vẫn là ANSI.
Nhưng tại sao khi ta gõ "dien dan tin ita" "dien dan tin tuc" "dien dan tin hocvn" ... rồi lưu lại bình thường thì nó lại tự chuyển sang dạng Unicode.
[You] không tin thì thử gõ và lưu bình thường sau đó mở lại file > Save As thì sẽ thấy ngay file đang ở định dang Unicode

----------


## wassing123

vào http://dcs.lacviet.com.vn/WebMtd/webmtd.aspx
sau đấy chọn từ điển trung - việt mà tra

(em chưa có thời gian tra - nhưng 1 số chữ tiếng tàu kia hình như có nghĩa đấy)

----------


## hvdnghia3

thepawn đưa ra cái này thảo luận cũng hay ta. thepawn sẽ chờ thêm các bạn giải thích nữa xem có đúng không? nói chung là đến thời điểm này chưa ai giải thích đúng hết.

----------


## chungcuhanoi

Mình thử lai nó vẫn ra *dien dan tin hocvn* mà.

----------


## thanhcanh

楤湥搠湡琠湩栠捯湶 IT's me bó tay luôn. [you] giải đáp đi.

----------


## parkhill

> Đáp án của thangce chưa chính xác, vả lại đã làm thay đổi luôn giả thiết của đề bài (đổi tên thành .htm)


Thay đổi .html để nó thoát khỏi định dạng văn bản như vậy nó ko còn bị mã hóa nữa. Vậy rõ ràng vấn đề e đã giái quyết rùi, và cả giải thích nữa . Ko sai ? [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## hoanglien6886

hoangtuera noi dung do,neu cung cai file do ma ta new file go lai : dien dan tin hocvn luu lai ten moi thi khi mo ra lai k bi nhung o vuong nua.
biet the nhung k giai thich duoc tai sao,tac gia oi cho moi nguoi biet dap an di nha

----------


## kenshin

Cam Chuong po tay rui,chan qua xi nghi nhieu lam cung nhieu nhung nhung gia thuyet cua minh k co suc thuyet phuc. Nen k dam dem ra cho moi nguoi tham khao,cam chuong dang doc tai lieu notepad xem co cai ji moi moi k. Tac gia cau do nay oi,cho loi giai dap di nao

----------


## tapchidoisong

Thật ra thì chữ *dien dan tin hocvn* có thể thay thế bằng tất cả những từ miễn sao có quy luật sau: ***** *** *** ****** -> có nghĩa là bốn ký tự, rồi đến khoảng cách, rồi đến 3 ký tự, rồi khoảng cách, rồi 3 ký tự, rồi khoảng cách, rồi năm ký tự.

Do đó các từ sao là hợp lệ:

*dien dan tin hocvn*
*this err err texts*
*this app can break*

Còn giải thích, thepawn sẽ chờ nữa xem ai có cao kiến gì không ?

----------


## nabet68

Mình nghĩ vấn đề mấu chốt nằm ở *"notepad encoding",* vào Google search thì thấy có lẽ câu trả lời nằm ở đây http://blogs.msdn.com/oldnewthing/archive/2007/04/17/2158334.aspx đọc rồi tuy nhiên vẫn thấy...hông hỉu, thôi thì đành chờ câu trả lời của *thepawn* xem có "sáng sủa" hơn được tí nào hông, nhể!
Đề nghị *thepawn* nhanh nhanh ra đáp án đeeeee.

----------


## dinhduongchobe

> Thật ra thì chữ *dien dan tin hocvn* có thể thay thế bằng tất cả những từ miễn sao có quy luật sau: ***** *** *** ****** -> có nghĩa là bốn ký tự, rồi đến khoảng cách, rồi đến 3 ký tự, rồi khoảng cách, rồi 3 ký tự, rồi khoảng cách, rồi năm ký tự.
> 
> Do đó các từ sao là hợp lệ:
> 
> *dien dan tin hocvn*
> *this err err texts*
> *this app can break*


Tác giả câu đố này nói vẫn chưa thuyết phục.
Nếu theo quy luật nhu thế thì tại sao ta gõ "*dien dan tin ita*" nó vẫn bị là sao :shifty:

----------


## quynhvunb

@ Era : từ cuối phải có 5 kí tự 
Từ ita của anh có 3 kí tự thôi

----------


## tunght

> @ Era : từ cuối phải có 5 kí tự 
> Từ ita của anh có 3 kí tự thôi


Không hiểu hả ???
Này nhé: theo thepawn thì cấu trúc các từ là 4-3-3-5 nó mới bị thế
Nhưng câu tôi gõ lại là *"dien dan tin ita"* thì nó vẫn bị (làm thử xem)??? thế thì cấu trúc như thepawn nói là sai ... bét
Đồng ý với chiphoi

----------


## havong

*http://blogs.msdn.com/oldnewthing/archive/2007/04/17/2158334.aspx*

*----------------------------------------------*
*The Notepad file encoding problem, redux*

About every ten months, somebody new discovers the Notepad file encoding problem. Let's see what else there is to say about it. 
First of all, can we change Notepad's detection algorithm? The problem is that there are a lot of different text files out there. Let's look just at the ones that Notepad supports. 
8-bit ANSI (of which 7-bit ASCII is a subset). These have no BOM; they just dive right in with bytes of text. They are also probably the most common type of text file. UTF-8. These usually begin with a BOM but not always. Unicode big-endian (UTF-16BE). These usually begin with a BOM but not always. Unicode little-endian (UTF-16LE). These usually begin with a BOM but not always. If a BOM is found, then life is easy, since the BOM tells you what encoding the file uses. The problem is when there is no BOM. Now you have to guess, and when you guess, you can guess wrong. For example, consider this file: 
D0 AEDepending on which encoding you assume, you get very different results. 
If you assume 8-bit ANSI (with code page 1252), then the file consists of the two characters U+00D0 U+00AE, or "Ð®". Sure this looks strange, but maybe it's part of the word VATNIÐ® which might be the name of an Icelandic hotel. If you assume UTF-8, then the file consists of the single Cyrillic character U+042E, or "Ю". If you assume Unicode big-endian, then the file consists of the Korean Hangul syllable U+D0AE, or "킮". If you assume Unicode little-endian, then the file consists of the Korean Hangul syllable U+AED0, or "껐". Okay, so this file can be interpreted in four different ways. Are you going to use the "try to guess" algorithm from IsTextUnicode? (Michael Kaplan has some thoughts on this subject.) If so, then you are right where Notepad is today. Notice that all four interpretations are linguistically plausible. 
Some people might say that the rule should be "All files without a BOM are 8-bit ANSI." In that case, you're going to misinterpret all the files that use UTF-8 or UTF-16 and don't have a BOM. Note that the Unicode standard even advises *against* using a BOM for UTF-8, so you're already throwing out everybody who follows the recommendation. 
Okay, given that the Unicode folks recommend against using a BOM for UTF-8, maybe your rule is "All files without a BOM are UTF-8." Well, that messes up all 8-bit ANSI files that use characters above 127. 
Maybe you're willing to accept that ambiguity, and use the rule, "If the file looks like valid UTF-8, then use UTF-8; otherwise use 8-bit ANSI, but under no circumstances should you treat the file as UTF-16LE or UTF-16BE." In other words, "never auto-detect UTF-16". First, you still have ambiguous cases, like the file above, which could be either 8-bit ANSI or UTF-8. And second, you are going to be flat-out wrong when you run into a Unicode file that lacks a BOM, since you're going to misinterpret it as either UTF-8 or (more likely) 8-bit ANSI. You might decide that programs that generate UTF-16 files without a BOM are broken, but that doesn't mean that they don't exist. For example, 
cmd /u /c dir >results.txtThis generates a UTF-16LE file without a BOM. If you poke around your Windows directory, you'll probably find other Unicode files without a BOM. (For example, I found COM+.log.) These files still "worked" under the old IsTextUnicode algorithm, but now they are unreadable. Maybe you consider that an acceptable loss. 
The point is that no matter how you decide to resolve the ambiguity, somebody will win and somebody else will lose. And then people can start experimenting with the "losers" to find one that makes your algorithm look stupid for choosing "incorrectly". 
*----------------------------------------------*
Ai dịch hộ cho chính xác theo ngôn ngữ chuyên nghành nào hix. Tôi đọc mà chả hiểu !! :angel_not:

----------


## tranhuytn668

Cuối cùng thì vẫn chờ đáp án của chủ câu hỏi. :emlaugh:

----------


## blogsieutoc

Cái nì la do font thoai hem cóa gì hết nếu muốn hết bạn thử thay đổi font phù hợp xem sao [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## khanhhoangsg

Nếu mở bằng một trình soạn thảo khác thì sẽ vẫn thấy ok! Sau đó dùng trình soạn thảo này edit nội dung text. Sau đó mở lại bằng Nodtepad thì sẽ lại hiện lại dòng chữ *dien dan tin ...* ko phải là chữ tàu nữa. Tiếp tục lại mở file này bằng trình soạn thảo kia lên và sửa lại thành *dien dan tin tuc* or *dien dan tin hocvn* sau đó save lại. Mở lại bằng Notepad thì nó lại tiếp tục bị như trên [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]. Việc có người hiện chữ tàu với người hiện ô vuông là do chưa cài East Asian Languages nên nó ko hiển thị được chữ tàu mà chỉ hiện thị ô vuông. Cuối cùng nếu ta mở bằng Notepad thấy hiện chữ tàu mà ta tiến hành chỉnh sửa rồi save lại thì dù có mở bằng trình soạn thảo nào cũng thấy hiện chữ tàu.

----------


## linhti0209

trời ạ khi mình save xong trang net của mình có chữ done có nghĩa là nó vừa thực hiện xong một cái nối mạng với ai đó mà .làm lại mà tắt mạng đi thì có gì xảy ra đâu mấy ông tướng ạ vậy là mình giải xong rồi nha !

----------


## ilgod

*tinh mắt thì sẽ thấy thôi mà !*

trời ạ khi mình save xong trang net của mình có chữ done có nghĩa là nó vừa thực hiện xong một cái nối mạng với ai đó mà .làm lại mà tắt mạng đi thì có gì xảy ra đâu mấy ông tướng ạ vậy là mình giải xong rồi nha !

----------


## mrkhanh789

Nhà tui hem có Notepad nên hem làm dc

----------


## hoabaybay

đó là tại mình lưu với mã ANSI
còn nếu mình kưu với các font khác thì bình thường thôi

----------


## nguyenviet1008

hu,cat xinh ngu luon o,hem hiu seo hit

----------


## tungloiloi1

> Hơ, ai nói là hocvn.
> Cái này cũng chỉ đánh lừa thôi :a:
> Gõ "dien dan tin ita" "dien dan tin abc" "dien dan tin tuc" .... xem, cũng thế thôi.


Minh` cung co ket qua y nhu vay. Ai biet thi chi gium nha:-?

----------


## adviser

nếu save trước ,sau đó mở lại đánh nội dung cần đánh thì ko sao .

----------


## rinkatori

của em nó hiện: 楤湥搠湡琠湩栠捯湶 thế đó.
theo em đó là do các bác lưu với các font khác nhau thôi.
nó ra cái đó do font của các bác ở file word quy định thôi. còn nó quy định như nào thì các bác hẹn gặp Bingate mà hỏi. em tham gia thế.

----------


## Hongthanhauto

> Nhà tui hem có Notepad nên hem làm dc


Pro vao start->Run gõ vào Notepad enter xen nó là cái gì. Hihi.

----------


## jindo11111

hihi.Hình như là ra cái gì í. Không phải ra dien dan tin hocvn mà cũng không ra ô vuông nào cả

----------


## mphana

Tai nó tưởng hocvn là tiếng Anh nên khi save nó hiểu là tiếng Anh. Khi mở lai nó dùng Font Unicode nên vuông vuông là phải rồi.

----------


## zinzu2611

ê hê hê! mọi người gõ: "dien dan tin hocvn" hay " tin hoc dan dienvn";"dien dan hoc tinvn"...... thì kết quả vẫn chỉ là:"楤湥搠湡栠捯琠湩湶" mà thôi. Đơn giản chỉ là vì đó là nhữn từ khóa ở font tiếng TQ mà thôi!

----------


## chuonggoinhanvien

> Mấu chốt ở đây là *"hocvn"* nếu các bác đánh *"dien dan tin hoc vn"* cách ra như thế này thì sẽ không bị ô vuông. theo em nghĩ, *"hocvn"* nó mặc định ji ji đó nên nó tự động thay đổi hệ font ... ji ji đó


 love nói vậy có khác jì không nói... chắc đó là chuyển bộ mã hóa các ký tự ở font ,,, nỏ muốn xem lại thôi. xem lai là biết ngay? ai có câu nào hay hay post lên xem [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]:lick:

----------


## seodienlanh

chắc chắn chữ hocvn có vấn đề

----------


## loveseo

chả hiểu, mình làm như thế mấy lần, mà đâu có thấy sự thây đổi nhỉ@@,cha hiểu

----------


## kaka1q2

Mình ko biết thế nào chứ chỉ có 1 cái chữ *dien dan tin hocvn là bị thôi! nó hình như đổi font*

----------


## thethaotamchinh

*Câu đố rất thú vị...nhưng chờ mình "ngâm cứu" đã khi nào tác giả có đáp án mình sẽ trả lời...nhẩy...*

----------


## tranankhanh1991

Sau một hồi tìm hiểu thì em nghĩ là do function IsTextUnicode của notepad có chức năng đoán encoding . Nghĩa là , bất kể mình save nó lúc trc là encoding gì , khi mở lại , nó sẽ luôn luôn đoán . Và có rất nhiều loại encode # nhau , phân làm 2 loại : có prefix và ko prefix . Tuy ANSI là ko prefix nhưng với những từ ngắn thì đôi khi notepad lại encode có prefix --> UTF-8 . Và em nghĩ đây là lý do chính .
Ai biết english thì tham khảo nè : http://www.bridgetonova.com/2007/10/notepad-bug-in-details.html

----------


## benjamin239

楤湥搠湡琠湩栠捯湶 nhu vay do ban ___ theo rin thi ___ cai nay thiithiithiiih ___ bang ma qui dinh __ khi dung unkey hay vietkey gi doo__ hay do Fonabc gi day ____ rin cung noi bua thui ___ chiu chiu ___ suc nguoi co han

----------


## dathoaonline

cho em hỏi em không save notepad được

----------


## haminhjob

thường thì khi lưu file notepad , mặc định của nó là *.txt , bạn thử đổi lại là .txt là lưu đc liền à .
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
cái mà chủ topic nói theo em nghĩ là do người làm ra công cụ soạn thảo notepad thực hiện bị lổi ở một công đoạn nào đó về định dạng văng bản ( em chỉ nghĩ thế thôi , ko biết có đúng ko )

----------


## komoro92

Theo tui là tại font của chữ này ok?

----------


## thuctapseonx01

*không biết có đúng không*

bạn thử ghi dòng " diễn đàn tin học" và khi lưa lại nó có hỏi bạn mấy câu. trả lời câu này là ra đáp án.
:-? [MARQUEE]ANSI hay UNICODE?:-?[/MARQUEE]

----------


## khamnamkhoa

Tui đã đánh vào dòng chữ "dien dan tin hocvn" nhưng là Notepad Win7 thì bình thường ! Không thấy gì cả !!!

----------


## Hatobaby

thế là do hệ điều hành của máy à :blink:

----------


## quanvm

em đã thấy có ô vuông nhưng không hiểu sao lại ra thế????hì hì ko bjt dc nha

----------


## matngocads2015

bạn gõ chữ vn cách ra với chữ học là ok

----------


## alodienlanh

Rốt cuộc lí do là gì vậy nhỉ? Câu đồ gần 3 năm rồi và vẫn chưa ai đưa ra đáp án à.

----------


## Trịnh Nguyệt

ái chà chà: như là tư mặc định ý mình làm thử đúng câu"dien dan tin hocvn"thì nó ra thế này "楤湥搠湡琠湩栠捯湶" nhưng lạ thay khi mình viết Vd"bất kỳ câu nào cũng được hocvn"cách từ hocvn ra nhưng sao không ra những ô vuông?????
hiểu được chết liền

----------


## annguyenvm

Mình làm y chang như tác giả,ra những ô vuông.Thật là diệu ky.

----------


## duannd

hả .... tôi đâu nói khi nào là cao thủ notepad đâu .. mà sao bạn biết tôi trời ..
mấu chốt ko phải là chữ hocvn hay là chuẩn ANSI ,,(bạn gõ chữ khác ma save chuẩn đó cũng không có bị ) và khi ban ngõ dien dan tin hocvn ma cách 1 dấu cách ở đầu dòng cũng không sao .
tai vì sao bị thì tôi chỉ bit 3 chữ ( Pó Toàn thân ) .nhờ cao thủ chỉ thêm.
thank

----------


## citybuilder1102

Do kí tự space quá lớn nên text không đủ bộ nhớ, mở file đã lưu bằng wordpad là nó vẫn là dien dan tin hocvn.

[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## huuduyenland

> Tác giả câu đố này nói vẫn chưa thuyết phục.
> Nếu theo quy luật nhu thế thì tại sao ta gõ "*dien dan tin ita*" nó vẫn bị là sao :shifty:


Xin lỗi anh. Nhưng ngoài dien dan tin hocvn ra thỳ tất cả dien dan tin abc hay ita anh nói em làm đều không bị mã hóa[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## linktac

thế cuối cùng là tác giả có câu trả lời không vậy... 3 năm rồi đấy

----------


## lienqh

sao em làm không bị gì hết nhỉ

----------

